# Victory Golf Show of Philadelphia March 2 - 4



## kewltubes (Dec 18, 2006)

Come to the Victory Golf Show of Philadelphia on March 2 through 4th at the Valley Forge Convention Center. I will be set up there with the PGA Pro Shop displaying our Kewl Tubes Headcovers.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

how about other manufacturers, will there be something there besides kewltubes?


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Do you have an online site? I can't make it out to PA this coming weekend but if you had a site setup online that sure would be pretty cool.


----------



## kewltubes (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes of course there will be more there then Kewl Tubes. The web site for the show is- Victory Golf Show of Philadelphia March 2-4, 2007 Valley Forge Convention Center
My web site is- Kewl Tubes Golf Headcovers, Knit Golf Club Head Covers, Pom Pom Headcovers


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks interesting but I don't live anywhere near.


----------

